# When windows 8 is released,Upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $39.99



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

After official release,upgrade to windows 8 professional for $39.99 during promotion period.
Windows 8 pro is the version that will still have media center available.
http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2012/07/02/upgrade-to-windows-8-pro-for-39-99.aspx
Promotion will run through January 31st, 2013.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is more reading about the upcoming release of Windows 8.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-details-its-windows-8-upgrade-plans/13051

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I wonder if you will be able to do a "Clean" install with the upgrade disk as you can in win7?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

crjdriver said:


> I wonder if you will be able to do a "Clean" install with the upgrade disk as you can in win7?


You think you might run out of free copies?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I was surprised to see that you can upgrade from Windows XP SP3 to Windows 8 and retain your personal data.

I'm not a multimedia and touchscreen user, so I seriously doubt that I'll ever use it.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

First thing I did when I tried the previews is install "Classic Shell" to get normal menus and a Start Menu. The big splotches of color reminded me of days in preschool.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I do not like the look of the Metro Interface either, but Elvandil hit it on the nose. Those Brightly Colored Alphabet Blocks is exactly what it looks like to me. I still have some learning to do before I make up my mind. I really do like Windows 7. And I have 4 retail copies of Win 7 Pro 64Bit, 4 Retail copies of Ultimate 64bit, all unused, which should cover my next 8 builds just fine. I would like to play around with a Tablet PC though.


----------



## bastian (Jul 1, 2012)

In 2013 it will probably be cheaper though. That's what's awesome about windows. Sadly people will believe it will be more money after the promotion.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Dustyjay: I run the Metro-style interface on my Android phone (Get the nice tiles with the Android flexibility) - I love it.

I've been vocal about how Metro for PC<>tablet<>phone is a great idea... a common interface, no learning curve because everything is the same. Also, a way for MS to take control of the tablet market from Apple... because nobody is able to yet. IT JUST MAKES SENSE!

Last month, I got the RP version (8440) and installed it on a dedicated dual-core test system. It installed quick and perfectly. Its smooth and slick... After about 20 minutes, I was sick of it. And on the same PC, I tossed in another spare HD and did something I haven't done in over 10 years. I installed Linux to try it out... LinuxMint, slick and makes more sense. Cheaper too ($0).

I keep the Win8 PC around... I let people try it out, People who were planning on going to Windows 8 and changed their minds.

Sad thing is, the desktop has nice improvements... many things to like. But metro on a desktop is crumblesome... stupid. They *hide* the start button? What a bone-head idea?! We want to get rid of the Start Button, so we make it tiny and hide it from you.... uh, Steve - its still there. I've already sent my recommendations to all my clients that Windows8 is a NO-BUY.

You know what my biggest fear is: Windows7 no longer being available. When vista came out, MS was forced to sell XP pretty much until 7 shipped. The way MS is acting with Win8, they are going to make us like it, even if they have to break our arms.

I believe that Windows8 will do something that MS hasn't done before... make a prirate-proof version of an OS, because almost NOBODY wants it. People will be forced to pirate Windows7 out the nose.

PS: I wouldn't install Windows8 on any of my computers if it was $1. I have a spare Win7 lic and a few WinXP lic.

Think about it... for most people, here is what they use a PC for: Web browsing, MS-Office... look/listen to media. Any OS/device can do those things, other than MS-Office. Gaming has gone to consoles... with cheap ports going to PC, if at all. So Windows is nothing more than a platform to run MS-Office... and new versions tend to not be compatible with old versions... Meanwhile, Libre/Open Office sticks to standards and is free. I look forward to step away from MS. I'm okay with Android and my iPad. I'm getting a new Android phone in a 1-3 weeks and wait for the iPad4.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

*Latest from Microsoft*
1 - Windows8 will not be available in Retail editions! (Imagine those gamer/freak builders who upgrade every 6 months!)
2 - Windows8 OEM is only available in 5-user pack. While I wouldn't be building any Win8 systems, they pretty much wipes out the DIY crowd. Hmmm... look at all those motherboards, cases, etc that are sold... Linux should be looking better and better.

Like I said, other than MS-Office and a few other programs (Adobe CS), who needs Windows?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post a link to the information in your last post.


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice article !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



flavallee said:


> Here is more reading about the upcoming release of Windows 8.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-details-its-windows-8-upgrade-plans/13051
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is another read. http://www.cantonrep.com/news/business/x1062473695/On-Computers-Windows-8-set-for-October-launch Windows 8 Pro (DVD) $69


----------



## Berzerk (Mar 1, 2007)

people don't seem to understand that you wont have to use the Metro interface if you dont want to...and yes there are ways of getting the start menu back if you really want it..


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

At $39.99 I will Purchase an Upgrade to install one of my laptops, So far 90% of the software that I use the most runs on the preview. Being able to use WMC in the pro version is going to be a plus. The Laptop I will be installing it on is connected to my Home Theater system so I will be interested in the Kinect for PC that will take the place of a touch screen when available.

Just checked Kinect for Windows is available now. Just have to wait until payday


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

The metro interface should be a user option, Berzerk. Its rammed down people's throats... The desktop is tied to Metro... but in a SP, metro can be ripped out and buried when it bombs.

If your program is not pinned to the task bar or an icon on your desktop... you have to use metro. Many default programs goes to metro. And metro-ized desktop skin is ugly... very very ugly. Would look fine on a tablet or phone.

Even is MS sold Windows8 for $5 or even $0, I'm not going to install it on my computer or my clients.


----------

